# What UGA needs next year...



## K80 (Oct 12, 2013)

A new DC 

And an special teams coach.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 12, 2013)

K80 said:


> A new DC
> 
> And an special teams coach.



Amen!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Our Defense is weak.... CMR even mentioned that we had to rush the QB, cover receivers and tackle better at the half. Sometimes are safety's are in never never land ???


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 12, 2013)

Agreed... especially special teams, they are the worst I've seen. Which coach is kin to the punter? He has to be a coaches son to still be our punter he is awful.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2013)

One thing they will have without a doubt is a new QB with little to no experience.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

By the grace of God Gurley and Marshall will be back. Thats the only bright spot i see right now.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> By the grace of God Gurley and Marshall will be back. Thats the only bright spot i see right now.



Who will get the start at QB? If he is not a good passer the opponents defense will key on the run.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Who will get the start at QB? If he is not a good passer the opponents defense will key on the run.



Mason should be the guy to start next year but they need to get him in some games this year!


----------



## golffreak (Oct 12, 2013)

Discipline


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 12, 2013)

This is crazy, I don't like CTG like everyone else right now but I would keep him. Now let me explain, he only coaches the linebackers, keep Wilson as the d line coach, let the other linebacker coach go, FIRE SCOTT LAKOTAS HE SUCKS, I have said it from the day they hired him it would not work and it has shown and is showing. The line is playing and so are the linebackers it's the dang secondary that sucks. Hire someone who can coach the secondary and hire a d coordinator. Would this ever happen no but I think it would work.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Who will get the start at QB? If he is not a good passer the opponents defense will key on the run.



Mason or Ramsey. Mason is a good passer but little experiance. Ramsey highly recruited red shirted this year. Got another high rated recruit jacob park coming in next year. Qb will not be the problem. Mitchell returns, conley,rumph, bennett, davis tibbs, n a few others. Should be ok unless they all get hurt like this year....


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2013)

K80 said:


> A new DC
> 
> And an special teams coach.


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2013)

Ive said it from the start.....Gratham is a joke.   I hope he stays,  he really makes UGA's defense Clemson like.  Theres young players there but way too talented to be playing like they are.  No excuse.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Gin where u been?


----------



## across the river (Oct 12, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> This is crazy, I don't like CTG like everyone else right now but I would keep him. Now let me explain, he only coaches the linebackers, keep Wilson as the d line coach, let the other linebacker coach go, FIRE SCOTT LAKOTAS HE SUCKS, I have said it from the day they hired him it would not work and it has shown and is showing. The line is playing and so are the linebackers it's the dang secondary that sucks. Hire someone who can coach the secondary and hire a d coordinator. Would this ever happen no but I think it would work.



He has 15 Sophomores or Freshmen on the two deep on defense.  6 of the 8 defensive backs.     You are expecting too much from kids, many who were in high school last year.  Missouri had three stud receivers, and only one of them had over 50 yards (granted he had over a 100).  Is the defense a great defense, no.   However, anyone who expected them to be coming into this year should have their head checked.   The defense (as poor as they played the first half) didn't loose the game.   Four turnovers by the offense did.  I have said all along the will be far better next year than  they will be this year, even with Mason at quarterback.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 12, 2013)

across the river said:


> He has 15 Sophomores or Freshmen on the two deep on defense.  6 of the 8 defensive backs.     You are expecting too much from kids, many who were in high school last year.  Missouri had three stud receivers, and only one of them had over 50 yards (granted he had over a 100).  Is the defense a great defense, no.   However, anyone who expected them to be coming into this year should have their head checked.   The defense (as poor as they played the first half) didn't loose the game.   Four turnovers by the offense did.  I have said all along the will be far better next year than  they will be this year, even with Mason at quarterback.



I wasn't expecting the defense to be lights out trust me I know their young and I knew it was going to be a struggle for them this year. What has he done since he has been here to coach up our secondary? Swan isn't a freshman and he is getting worse under his coaching.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

We need a Head Coach instead of a Youth Minister. Defense is young, but we had 9 players from last years defense now on NFL rosters, and were still not good. Two SEC Championships in 13 years, and no ticket to the dance. Seriously, please explain to me how Alabama, Florida, Auburn, Tennessee, LSU, USC, Miami, Oklahoma, Texas,  would keep a coach for 13 years with no ticket to tge dance?

They would not, and have not.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> We need a Head Coach instead of a Youth Minister. Defense is young, but we had 9 players from last years defense now on NFL rosters, and were still not good. Two SEC Championships in 13 years, and no ticket to the dance. Seriously, please explain to me how Alabama, Florida, Auburn, Tennessee, LSU, USC, Miami, Oklahoma, Texas,  would keep a coach for 13 years with no ticket to tge dance?
> 
> They would not, and have not.



Maybe you should get with McGarity and tell him this I'm sure he would love to hear from you.


----------



## Buck (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> We need a Head Coach instead of a Youth Minister. Defense is young, but we had 9 players from last years defense now on NFL rosters, and were still not good. Two SEC Championships in 13 years, and no ticket to the dance. Seriously, please explain to me how Alabama, Florida, Auburn, Tennessee, LSU, USC, Miami, Oklahoma, Texas,  would keep a coach for 13 years with no ticket to tge dance?
> 
> They would not, and have not.



Well quite frankly it's Nick Saban and then everyone else.  Who do you suggest the Dawgs hire?


----------



## across the river (Oct 12, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> I wasn't expecting the defense to be lights out trust me I know their young and I knew it was going to be a struggle for them this year. What has he done since he has been here to coach up our secondary? Swan isn't a freshman and he is getting worse under his coaching.



The same Swan I'm sure you were singing the praises of last year.   The same Swan everyone said would go pro after this year.  He ends up playing man to man a stud receiver, and got beat.   They are having to play a basic defensive package, and that puts the veterans in positions they would be in other wise.   For the most part the front seven are getting them to 3 rd down.  They just can't get off the field, but they aren't playing slouches.   UF has supposed the best D in the country and LSU put up 17 on them.   If Vandy , App State, and Kentucky put up 30 or 40 a piece on them, then I will agree with you, but you can't expect them to hold good teams to low point totals wen you turn the ball over, get punts blocked, etc....


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Buck said:


> Well quite frankly it's Nick Saban and then everyone else.  Who do you suggest the Dawgs hire?



I do not know who we should hire. I do know that 13 years is enough time to get a ticket to the dance. I can tell you this. Kirby Smart would not be a bad choice. Smart would get us just as many wins, but it will never happen due to our acceptance of the chance to win the East most years. 

I do know this. Our state produces too much in state talent, and UGA has the third most players currently on NFL rosters, and he has never taken us to the dance. 

If he is such a great coach, why has his Alma Mater never came a calling? Why did Florida State have a coach in waiting?

Again, I do not know the answer, but I feel Richt has had enough time.


----------



## across the river (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I do not know who we should hire. I do know that 13 years is enough time to get a ticket to the dance. I can tell you this. Kirby Smart would not be a bad choice. Smart would get us just as many wins, but it will never happen due to our acceptance of the chance to win the East most years.
> 
> I do know this. Our state produces too much in state talent, and UGA has the third most players currently on NFL rosters, and he has never taken us to the dance.
> 
> ...



Kirby Smart would not take the Georgia job.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

Smart barely went to UGA as a player! He grew up a UF fan. 

CMR is fine...CTG I am frustrated with though. We have given up a lot of points the last two years. I just do not get it. Maybe he and Lakatos do need to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I do not know who we should hire. I do know that 13 years is enough time to get a ticket to the dance. I can tell you this. Kirby Smart would not be a bad choice. Smart would get us just as many wins, but it will never happen due to our acceptance of the chance to win the East most years.
> 
> I do know this. Our state produces too much in state talent, and UGA has the third most players currently on NFL rosters, and he has never taken us to the dance.
> 
> ...



What makes you think Smart would be a great HC? What makes you think he actually controls the D at Bama? Not every coach off Saban's staff has proved to be a great HC. Dooley, Big Sal sucked at UT too. Muschamp is a heck of a D cord, but is he really a great HC? Grantham has strugled and Saban tried to hire him as his D cord at Miami...  Way too many unknowns!! I promise with whats out there we are just fine. If this D wasnt so young I'm sure it would still be Bobo's fault!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Smart barely went to UGA as a player! He grew up a UF fan.
> 
> CMR is fine...CTG I am frustrated with though. We have given up a lot of points the last two years. I just do not get it. Maybe he and Lakatos do need to go.



If the secondary plays the same at the end of the season as it is now lakatos will be gone. I'll still give Grantham some more time, only beacuse i feel our front 7 have done ok. Their the ones that get us in 3rd long. That much we have down. This D has to learn to get off the field. We all knew that this D wasnt going to be good but none of us knew whaat was going to happen to our offense. Tough to over come with a secondary as lost as ours.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Smart barely went to UGA as a player! He grew up a UF fan.
> 
> CMR is fine...CTG I am frustrated with though. We have given up a lot of points the last two years. I just do not get it. Maybe he and Lakatos do need to go.



Correcting myself......muschamp was a UF fan growing up. It's late and I had a hydrocodone about 30 mins ago. 
Smart ain't going anywhere though. 

But if CTG were to...... well if not Todd, then who!? 
I bet he gets one more year though.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Correcting myself......muschamp was a UF fan growing up. It's late and I had a hydrocodone about 30 mins ago.
> Smart ain't going anywhere though.
> 
> But if CTG were to...... well if not Todd, then who!?
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

Check that....Smart  ain't coming to UGA for less than 1.3


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> MCBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Correcting myself......muschamp was a UF fan growing up. It's late and I had a hydrocodone about 30 mins ago.
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

James Franklin...Mizzou QB is gone for the season.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> James Franklin...Mizzou QB is gone for the season.



Thats a shame it seems their W was just as costly as ours last week. Wish him the best.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2013)

They go .500 the rest of the way without him.


----------



## ribber (Oct 12, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, they've discovered the fountain  of youth in Athens, because they're always 'young'. Every year it's the same excuses. 'We're young and inexperienced'. They never grow old! As far as defense, we ain't had a decent defense in years. It wasn't great last year, so why keep using the 'we lost 8 players from last year' excuse. I'm not saying they should be a lights out shutdown defense, but come on, these are some of the nations best athletes, and they can't even tackle! I don't care what anyone says, there needs to be a change on defense. Whether it be CTG or whoever, but this is pathetic. Top 10 in recruits every year and other teams move the ball at will on us! I don't think just an average defense is too much to ask.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

ribber said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, they've discovered the fountain  of youth in Athens, because they're always 'young'. Every year it's the same excuses. 'We're young and inexperienced'. They never grow old! As far as defense, we ain't had a decent defense in years. It wasn't great last year, so why keep using the 'we lost 8 players from last year' excuse. I'm not saying they should be a lights out shutdown defense, but come on, these are some of the nations best athletes, and they can't even tackle! I don't care what anyone says, there needs to be a change on defense. Whether it be CTG or whoever, but this is pathetic. Top 10 in recruits every year and other teams move the ball at will on us! I don't think just an average defense is too much to ask.



Cant argue with that at all. Stats wise Granthams D is probably worse or dead even as Willie's was.... Got to do better.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Tackling was terrible in the first half, we just as well play without a safety.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

We almost had several interceptions boys.... Theres still hope!


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I do not know who we should hire. I do know that 13 years is enough time to get a ticket to the dance. I can tell you this. Kirby Smart would not be a bad choice. Smart would get us just as many wins, but it will never happen due to our acceptance of the chance to win the East most years.
> 
> I do know this. Our state produces too much in state talent, and UGA has the third most players currently on NFL rosters, and he has never taken us to the dance.
> 
> ...



 UGA has only been to "The Dance" one time, what makes you think you are entitled to make it?   I dont care who you get but i doubt he does what Richt has done in the same amount of time.  Richt is a great coach.  Who says he has intrest in going back to Miami?  Its normal to expect to win every game every year as we're all fans but be realistic, UGA isnt entitled.


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Gin where u been?



  Ive been around.  Not much to post about, im to embarrased with our defense to talk trash.  On the other hand we finaly have an offense at USC.


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2013)

across the river said:


> He has 15 Sophomores or Freshmen on the two deep on defense.  6 of the 8 defensive backs.     You are expecting too much from kids, many who were in high school last year.  Missouri had three stud receivers, and only one of them had over 50 yards (granted he had over a 100).  Is the defense a great defense, no.   However, anyone who expected them to be coming into this year should have their head checked.   The defense (as poor as they played the first half) didn't loose the game.   Four turnovers by the offense did.  I have said all along the will be far better next year than  they will be this year, even with Mason at quarterback.



 He had Jarvis Jones, Alec Ogletree, John Jenkins, Shaun Williams and about 4 more NFL draft picks and they werent any better than this years defense.   How can you not have a great defense with those guys?  UGA will have to outscore whoever they play.....Funny thing is we will have to as well


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Check that....Smart  ain't coming to UGA for less than 1.3



He wouldn't be considered, he's burnt too many bridges.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2013)

gin house said:


> He had Jarvis Jones, Alec Ogletree, John Jenkins, Shaun Williams and about 4 more NFL draft picks and they werent any better than this years defense.   How can you not have a great defense with those guys?  UGA will have to outscore whoever they play.....Funny thing is we will have to as well



Jenkins was horrible last year, pulled a Clowney.  If you recall, Shaun Williams called out the defense for that very reason, that too many guys were more concerned about the draft and playing to not get hurt.  The defense stepped up after Williams publicly blasted the squad.  

I don't know what the answer is, but our defense is struggling horribly.  The secondary is a joke, with the exception of JHC.  Don't know enough about Matthews yet and Wiggins has shown some good things.  I'd like to see how Langley matures.  Our DL is stout against the run, but we can't do what we need to, due to our porous secondary.

Drew has stepped up, Floyd is going to be a beast and Jenkins is solid.  At inside backer, I like Herrera, but Wilson has been inconsistent.  He sucked vs Clemson, had a few good games, but I wasn't impressed with him today.

Lakatos is a problem, a big one.  Development has been poor with the db's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He wouldn't be considered, he's burnt too many bridges.



Good.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2013)

My goodness, we have enough coaching talent in this thread to outfit the sales of programs at a midgit football league game.  Of course gin house is too drunk to be allowed around kids.

Smart would take the hc job, if offered in a quick second.  Don't know how he would be any better.

Our secondary stinks and some coach needs to be called on the carpet for that.

The big difference yesterday was our offensive line took half the day off.  They did that at Clemson and we got the same result.

The bottom line is that but for injuries, we would be looking at an NC shot.  Richt can't control those types of injuries.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If the secondary plays the same at the end of the season as it is now lakatos will be gone. I'll still give Grantham some more time, only beacuse i feel our front 7 have done ok. Their the ones that get us in 3rd long. That much we have down. This D has to learn to get off the field. We all knew that this D wasnt going to be good but none of us knew whaat was going to happen to our offense. Tough to over come with a secondary as lost as ours.



^^this^^


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 13, 2013)

Talking about next year already? There is still a lot of ball to be played and goals to hit. NC May have eluded you all for yet another year, but the SEC is still up for grabs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Talking about next year already? There is still a lot of ball to be played and goals to hit. NC May have eluded you all for yet another year, but the SEC is still up for grabs.



No looking ahead here but the O lost a lot game changers. The only hope we have this year is the development of the D. So far that have proved that at least the secondary has little to no improvement.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2013)

I would like to hear Grantham's explanation of why these guys can't tform ackle or even wrap up. Why do we get continually gashed for 35-45 pts? Why can't we get pressure on the qb when we need to? Why are they under performing? Are a lot of our guys over rated as recruits, overhyped?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 13, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> We need a Head Coach instead of a Youth Minister. Defense is young, but we had 9 players from last years defense now on NFL rosters, and were still not good. Two SEC Championships in 13 years, and no ticket to the dance. Seriously, please explain to me how Alabama, Florida, Auburn, Tennessee, LSU, USC, Miami, Oklahoma, Texas,  would keep a coach for 13 years with no ticket to tge dance?
> 
> They would not, and have not.



When did UGA become the Notre Dame of the south? Why do some folks think that it is their right or common place to belong in the NC picture year in and year out? The state of Georgia has produced quality football players for 100 years but has never been a yearly player in the NC conversation with the exception of a 3 year span when you had the greatest runningback the world has seen. Other than that, what have they got? Why are you entitled to getting an invite to "the dance"? Dooley coached 25 years and only won more than 7 games in half of those years. Richt has eclipsed the 8 game mark every year but one and already has more 10 win seasons than Dooley. If Mark Richt had a Herchel on some of his teams I guarantee you ya'll would have been "dancing" at the NCG. 

I still say he is the best coach Georgia has ever had! And he is a great man to boot! Herschel Walkers unfortunately don't grow on trees. As a BAMA fan I remember when we ran Gene Stallings out of town because we were no longer happy with 10 win seasons or just winning the SEC west anymore. Then the circus came to Tuscaloosa for a decade!

Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> When did UGA become the Notre Dame of the south? Why do some folks think that it is their right or common place to belong in the NC picture year in and year out? The state of Georgia has produced quality football players for 100 years but has never been a yearly player in the NC conversation with the exception of a 3 year span when you had the greatest runningback the world has seen. Other than that, what have they got? Why are you entitled to getting an invite to "the dance"? Dooley coached 25 years and only won more than 7 games in half of those years. Richt has eclipsed the 8 game mark every year but one and already has more 10 win seasons than Dooley. If Mark Richt had a Herchel on some of his teams I guarantee you ya'll would have been "dancing" at the NCG.
> 
> I still say he is the best coach Georgia has ever had! And he is a great man to boot! Herschel Walkers unfortunately don't grow on trees. As a BAMA fan I remember when we ran Gene Stallings out of town because we were no longer happy with 10 win seasons or just winning the SEC west anymore. Then the circus came to Tuscaloosa for a decade!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for!



Well said! The only thing UGA is entitled to are a few fans that have no idea what in the world their talking about. I love my Dawgs and I want a NC more than anyone, but I'm happy MR is a Dawg at least the man can get us in talk for God sake. he may never win one but he is who we have and UT is all I can think about firing coaches....... Listen if granthams D played half just a touch better then they would still be blaming Bobo!!!


----------



## across the river (Oct 13, 2013)

ribber said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, they've discovered the fountain  of youth in Athens, because they're always 'young'. Every year it's the same excuses. 'We're young and inexperienced'. They never grow old! As far as defense, we ain't had a decent defense in years. It wasn't great last year, so why keep using the 'we lost 8 players from last year' excuse. I'm not saying they should be a lights out shutdown defense, but come on, these are some of the nations best athletes, and they can't even tackle! I don't care what anyone says, there needs to be a change on defense. Whether it be CTG or whoever, but this is pathetic. Top 10 in recruits every year and other teams move the ball at will on us! I don't think just an average defense is too much to ask.



It has nothing to do with a fountain of youth, it has to do with how Georgia conducts business compared to everyone else.   Everyone talks about the recruiting classes, but half of the guys in the prestigious recruiting classes are gone.

Defensive backs Derek Owens, Nick Marshall, Quintavius Harrow, Chris Sanders, and others I'm sure I have missed are gone for one reason or another.  They would all be upper clansmen.  Their scholarship have been given to the likes of Connor Norman and Blake Sailors who were walk-ons and a step down in talent.  These scholarships are never revoked.    Kolton Houston tied up a scholarship for three years before he could play.   Saban and Meyer revoke schloraships of guys who don't contribute and bring in another player.   If you commit and get hurt, they give your scolly to someone else.   I'm not saying it is right, but Georgia handicaps themselves by doing the right thing.   That is why Georgia has Gurley, Marshall, a 2 and a 3 start Freshmen and then a host of walk-ons at running back while Bama has Alvin Kamara, Derrick Henry, Dee Hart, Kenyon Drake,  and Teyren Jones behind Yeldon.   The same goes for other positions. Georgia has less depth than others because of this, and it shows when injuries pop up and at the end of games.  You are also out of your mind if you think LSU, Bama, or Auburn suspend Harvey Clemons for the first game for "supposedly" smoking.
Again, I'm not saying the other way is right, but Georgia will never win a NC when their rules don't match everyone else.


----------



## jbarron (Oct 13, 2013)

Defense wins championships and Georgia's stinks!!!!  This may be the worst Georgia defense I've ever seen and I'm 53 years old.

All that NFL talent last year and they were average at best.  CTG is not getting the job done!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

Across the river, no amount available scholarships would ensure the rb depth that Bama has.  No other coach can convince that many quality rb's to come to their school as Saban can, that's a fact.

As for not revoking ships, I'm fine with that.  As for giving ships to walk on's, it's done if we think they can add depth.  The best thing about those walk on ships is that they are typically 2 yr deals.  we have attrition each year, 2 ships going to walk on's isn't the issue.

Our secondary has to be fixed.  Lakatos has to go.  If that doesn't fix it, we need to find a new DC.  I'm willing to give Grantham another shot, if we have a new DB coach.  Grantham is a great recruiter and coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> My goodness, we have enough coaching talent in this thread to outfit the sales of programs at a midgit football league game.  Of course gin house is too drunk to be allowed around kids.
> 
> Smart would take the hc job, if offered in a quick second.  Don't know how he would be any better.
> 
> ...





WickedTider said:


> Talking about next year already? There is still a lot of ball to be played and goals to hit. NC May have eluded you all for yet another year, but the SEC is still up for grabs.





GAranger1403 said:


> When did UGA become the Notre Dame of the south? Why do some folks think that it is their right or common place to belong in the NC picture year in and year out? The state of Georgia has produced quality football players for 100 years but has never been a yearly player in the NC conversation with the exception of a 3 year span when you had the greatest runningback the world has seen. Other than that, what have they got? Why are you entitled to getting an invite to "the dance"? Dooley coached 25 years and only won more than 7 games in half of those years. Richt has eclipsed the 8 game mark every year but one and already has more 10 win seasons than Dooley. If Mark Richt had a Herchel on some of his teams I guarantee you ya'll would have been "dancing" at the NCG.
> 
> I still say he is the best coach Georgia has ever had! And he is a great man to boot! Herschel Walkers unfortunately don't grow on trees. As a BAMA fan I remember when we ran Gene Stallings out of town because we were no longer happy with 10 win seasons or just winning the SEC west anymore. Then the circus came to Tuscaloosa for a decade!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for!




Some of the best comments I have read .


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> When did UGA become the Notre Dame of the south? Why do some folks think that it is their right or common place to belong in the NC picture year in and year out? The state of Georgia has produced quality football players for 100 years but has never been a yearly player in the NC conversation with the exception of a 3 year span when you had the greatest runningback the world has seen. Other than that, what have they got? Why are you entitled to getting an invite to "the dance"? Dooley coached 25 years and only won more than 7 games in half of those years. Richt has eclipsed the 8 game mark every year but one and already has more 10 win seasons than Dooley. If Mark Richt had a Herchel on some of his teams I guarantee you ya'll would have been "dancing" at the NCG.
> 
> I still say he is the best coach Georgia has ever had! And he is a great man to boot! Herschel Walkers unfortunately don't grow on trees. As a BAMA fan I remember when we ran Gene Stallings out of town because we were no longer happy with 10 win seasons or just winning the SEC west anymore. Then the circus came to Tuscaloosa for a decade!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for!



You hit the nail on the head.  We compare everything to Dooley.  Dooley was over rated as well.  He got lucky, and signed possibly the greatest College football player ever.

Yes, the state of Georgia has produced quality football players for the last 100 years, but over the last 10 years our state has had a population explosion.  More population combined with warm weather produces more blue chip athletes.  

Our state has produced the 4th most NFL players that played High school ball in Georgia.  Guess who the top three are?  California, Texas, Florida.  Guess which states have had Universities produce National Championships since Richt came to town.  You guessed it, California, Texas, and Florida.  Guess who is number 5 and 6 on that list.  Ohio and Louisiana.  Guess what those two states have done that Georgia has not.  They too have produced a University with a National Championship since Richt has been at UGA.  

It is not rocket science.  Large populations, with warm weather produce recruits.  We live in one of those states, and we have 10 win seasons to show for it.  If that is our goal, then he has done a great job.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> You hit the nail on the head.  We compare everything to Dooley.  Dooley was over rated as well.  He got lucky, and signed possibly the greatest College football player ever.
> 
> Yes, the state of Georgia has produced quality football players for the last 100 years, but over the last 10 years our state has had a population explosion.  More population combined with warm weather produces more blue chip athletes.
> 
> ...



And how many of those championships is Saban responsible for?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2013)

@Garanger, Stallings was removed by Bockwrath, then the AD because of the NCAA situation, it was bogus, but that is what happened...Bockwrath lasted one more season...
 BAMA's depth is a direct effect of Saban, BAMA adn Auburn have to go out of state to compete for recruits, Saban has a great story to tell, and hooks a lot of great players with ridiculous numbers at key positions.
Saban has disciplined this group of players more harshly than previous groups, because of the sense of "entitlement" that comes with the 5*'s. He sat out the #1 RB for a an unsportsmanship penalty...when is the last time Richt did that?
I don't know why Richt does not sign more in-state talent, I have an opinion, but I'll leave that be.
If I were a dawg fan, I'd be frustrated too.
This years Offense would probably go down as UGA's best all-time, still may, and still dawg fans lambast Bobo, who incidentally is the QB coach, and is responsible for Murray's progress.
I heard tell that Bobo is a top consideration for a HC position next season...you lil doggies may get your wish.

I can't say about Grantham, but htat D has been inconsistant at best, and woeful at times for quite a time now, even before TG arrived.

Anyway, lots of football left if UGA can right the ship and beat UF,...who knows?


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know why you keep bringing up Bobo, nobody is talking about him. 

As far as sitting out a quarter, just a political stunt in a meaningless game. When you have guys indefinitely suspended sitting out for LSU, let me know.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

across the river said:


> It has nothing to do with a fountain of youth, it has to do with how Georgia conducts business compared to everyone else.   Everyone talks about the recruiting classes, but half of the guys in the prestigious recruiting classes are gone.
> 
> Defensive backs Derek Owens, Nick Marshall, Quintavius Harrow, Chris Sanders, and others I'm sure I have missed are gone for one reason or another.  They would all be upper clansmen.  Their scholarship have been given to the likes of Connor Norman and Blake Sailors who were walk-ons and a step down in talent.  These scholarships are never revoked.    Kolton Houston tied up a scholarship for three years before he could play.   Saban and Meyer revoke schloraships of guys who don't contribute and bring in another player.   If you commit and get hurt, they give your scolly to someone else.   I'm not saying it is right, but Georgia handicaps themselves by doing the right thing.   That is why Georgia has Gurley, Marshall, a 2 and a 3 start Freshmen and then a host of walk-ons at running back while Bama has Alvin Kamara, Derrick Henry, Dee Hart, Kenyon Drake,  and Teyren Jones behind Yeldon.   The same goes for other positions. Georgia has less depth than others because of this, and it shows when injuries pop up and at the end of games.  You are also out of your mind if you think LSU, Bama, or Auburn suspend Harvey Clemons for the first game for "supposedly" smoking.
> Again, I'm not saying the other way is right, but Georgia will never win a NC when their rules don't match everyone else.



Good read!


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> And how many of those championships is Saban responsible for?



He is responsible for 4 of them.  3 at Alabama, and 1 at LSU.  Saban is the exception to the rule.  The only exception.  Urban Meyer is exception 1A.  He will have Ohio State there in most years due to Ohio has ingrown talent, and those kids will not leave the State to play for Michigan, or Notre Dame.

One of our biggest problems as of today is loosing recruits to out of state schools.  Currently 4 of our Super 11 are committed to Clemson next year.  You show me another top tier recruiting state where 4 of the super 11 have committed to another school other than the Flagship school in that state.  It does not happen to the Florida Schools, Alabama, Louisiana, California, Texas, Ohio.

Oh, by the way, Mack Brown needs to go as well.  he is no longer getting it done in Texas.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

No one in this thread has said anything about Bobo. This thread was started about the D and then it turned to Richt which is just stupid.. Now,,,,, Rex hit the nail on the head Lakatos needs to fix his group because Grantham aint going anywhere until after next year. Period!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Also Bobo will be the o cord at UGA next year. He aint going anywhere either...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> He is responsible for 4 of them.  3 at Alabama, and 1 at LSU.  Saban is the exception to the rule.  The only exception.  Urban Meyer is exception 1A.  He will have Ohio State there in most years due to Ohio has ingrown talent, and those kids will not leave the State to play for Michigan, or Notre Dame.
> 
> One of our biggest problems as of today is loosing recruits to out of state schools.  Currently 4 of our Super 11 are committed to Clemson next year.  You show me another top tier recruiting state where 4 of the super 11 have committed to another school other than the Flagship school in that state.  It does not happen to the Florida Schools, Alabama, Louisiana, California, Texas, Ohio.
> 
> Oh, by the way, Mack Brown needs to go as well.  he is no longer getting it done in Texas.



4 guys are committed to Clemson.  
Deshaun Watson was 1 of 2 qb.s we offered in this class.  The other is Jacob Park (from South Carolina, who is the #5 pro-style qb and the #2 overall player from the state of SC), who is a UGA verbal.

Demare Kitt is another Clemson verbal.  He was originally a UGA verbal, but felt we weren't giving him enough attention, so he switched.  Sorry.

Korie Rogers had an offer.  Came down to UGA and Clemson and he chose Clemson.

Adam Choice is committed to Clemson as well.  He is projected as a rb in college.  Can you blame him for choosing Clemson, seeing as how we have Nick Chubb and Sony Michel committed already?

We get our share from Georgia and we also take some talent from other states.  Looking at our current commit list, here are some guys and their state ranking:
Kendall Baker- #14 in the state of Georgia
Jeb Blazevich- #6 in the state of NC
Keyon Brown- #12 in the state of Florida
Nick Chubb- #5 in the state of Georgia
Detric Dukes- #28 in the state of Georgia
Lamont Gaillard- #9 in the state of NC
Sony Michel- #1 in the state of Florida
Jacob Park- #2 in the state of SC
Isaih Wynn- #19 in the state of Florida


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> 4 guys are committed to Clemson.
> Deshaun Watson was 1 of 2 qb.s we offered in this class.  The other is Jacob Park (from South Carolina, who is the #5 pro-style qb and the #2 overall player from the state of SC), who is a UGA verbal.
> 
> Demare Kitt is another Clemson verbal.  He was originally a UGA verbal, but felt we weren't giving him enough attention, so he switched.  Sorry.
> ...



So what your saying rex is when UGA goes out of state for recruits it seems they are getting the other states top recruits? Very interesting.... Also, didnt we get the #1 player in South Carolina last year in tramel terry??


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

Blows my mind.  We have an offense racking up just about more points than anyone in the SEC but due to unfortunate injuries folks seem to think we can do better in an OC and head coach when just last year we were within 5 yards and 13 seconds of going to a NC when clearly the problem is, and was last year, on defense.  

Why blow up the ship when you can patch the leaking hole?  

Oh, some say LSU's last championship was primarily due to Saban's influence.  if noting else it's worth at least half.  That's Saban 4.5 to the rest of college FB 5.5 years,,, and some of those years he was coaching in the NFL.

I'm still waiting on a name of a suitable replacement for Richt who can out recruit and beat Saban year in and year out when all of college football is getting owned by Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> Blows my mind.  We have an offense racking up just about more points than anyone in the SEC but due to unfortunate injuries folks seem to think we can do better in an OC and head coach when just last year we were within 5 yards and 13 seconds of going to a NC when clearly the problem is, and was last year, on defense.
> 
> Why blow up the ship when you can patch the leaking hole?
> 
> ...



Those that bark the loudest seem to know the least..... Not trying to cause a war with the Dawg nation here but everytime we lose a game a small % of the fan base make ignorant statements about the staff. I swear if the D would have held Mizzou 21 they would be calling for Bobo's head today after all the O lost last week..... Freaking rediculous......


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

6 of the top 15 kids from Florida are leaving the state.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

8 of the top 15 from South Carolina are leaving the state.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

5 of the top 15 from California are leaving the state.  5 are uncommitted.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

I find your post about recruiting very informative. Rex is there a website I could go on to learn more about recruiting? I think it would be a good idea of more people knew about it...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Those that bark the loudest seem to know the least..... Not trying to cause a war with the Dawg nation here but everytime we lose a game a small % of the fan base make ignorant statements about the staff. I swear if the D would have held Mizzou 21 they would be calling for Bobo's head today after all the O lost last week..... Freaking rediculous......



Oh, By the way...  Arguably the greatest coach in NCAA history has out scored the the last 4 opponents 149 - 16 in the last 4 games.

Happens to be the same guy that beat us with 13 seconds and 5 yards left to go last year.  Appears it may be another looong year for the rest of college FB...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2013)

9 of the top 15 from Ohio are leaving the state.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 of the top 15 from Ohio are leaving the state.



The hits just keep coming.....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> Oh, By the way...  Arguably the greatest coach in NCAA history has out scored the the last 4 opponents 149 - 16 in the last 4 games.
> 
> Happens to be the same guy that beat us with 13 seconds and 5 yards left to go last year.  Appears it may be another looong year for the rest of college FB...


 Maybe thats why meyer bailed at UF he knew the Saban train was coming and Tebow was gone. Only one that could replace Richt is Saban and that aint happening....


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe thats why meyer bailed at UF he knew the Saban train was coming and Tebow was gone. Only one that could replace Richt is Saban and that aint happening....



And it appears their ain't to many folks out there to match Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> And it appears their ain't to many folks out there to match Saban.



The Bear but he has passed on to the other side......


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

According to this thread it's good coaching, good players and bad luck.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Luck plays a huge part of it as we found out last week in Knoxville.... Just like Mizzou found out this week. Before this year Bobo sucked..... Now this year it's grantham..... But,,,,, The D has sucked for a long long time........ So what I'm thinking is maybe Bobo didnt suck quite as bad as some thought. maybe it was lack of depth,,,, attrition, with a side of tough luck and coaching.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Offense is not your problem:
UGA is ranked 28th in the nation in offense - 37.5 ppg
UGA is ranked 105th in the nation in defense - 33.7ppg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> According to this thread it's good coaching, good players and bad luck.



And it's going to take Saban to fix it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> And it's going to take Saban to fix it.



Even Saban and Bama  is having an unusual season. No team in the SEC looks like a complete package this year.  I blame a lot of it on timid defenses thanks to all the new bogus penalties that heavily favor offenses, but a lot of it just seems like a down year overall.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Offense is not your problem:
> UGA is ranked 28th in the nation in offense - 37.5 ppg
> UGA is ranked 105th in the nation in defense - 33.7ppg



I would imagine last years D was ranked pretty close to this year. But the faithful last year blamed bobo.....


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2013)

It was the perfect storm for a UGA loss yesterday and they still had a chance with a few minutes to go.   I'll list the things off the top of my head and along with a lot of bad luck, there were bad calls on both sides for UGA.

-Injuries, 2 best RB's out and 3 best WR's.
-Brendan Douglas's fumble when UGA was driving for at least 3 pts.
-Refs missed giving UGA the 1st down at the end of the half, which would have at least given them the chance at a long FG.
-Lack of O-line protection to give Murray time.
-Bobo, knowing that UGA's line was having trouble, called a slow-developing, fake draw/ reverse pass and Murray got creamed, giving Mizzou 6 easy points.
-5 missed tackles on the TD run by Mizzou's back.
-The jump ball pass by the WR and UGA's safety did not help.  
-Conley missing the 2 pt conversion that hit him right in the hands.  
-The shanked punts because the backup punter was in cost UGA field position the entire 2nd half.
-The defense was lost the entire game and Mizzou put up 35 points on short fields generally.  
-The late hit on Herrera that gave Mizzou a 1st down, when UGA had them at 3rd and long.
-The late hit on Murray on the interception that was not called, which would have given UGA the ball back.

I'm sure there's more.  Lakatos has to go now, Grantham has to go at the end of the season.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't know why you keep bringing up Bobo, nobody is talking about him.
> 
> As far as sitting out a quarter, just a political stunt in a meaningless game. When you have guys indefinitely suspended sitting out for LSU, let me know.



not this week at aleast.

why don't you define the term "political" and how it applies to this instance???
hopefully we won't have any players do something stupid enough to be suspended for any more games let alone LSU,...I say Saban would suspend them, you say he would not,...methinks sourgrapes.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Even Saban and Bama  is having an unusual season. No team in the SEC looks like a complete package this year.  I blame a lot of it on timid defenses thanks to all the new bogus penalties that heavily favor offenses, but a lot of it just seems like a down year overall.



Most of it is due to NFL attrition, UGA, LSU and BAMA combined for almost 30 players,...that's 10 per team on avg. or at least 1/2 of the starting line up...teh entire defensive units at UGA and LSU,lots of young inexperienced players out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Up until this yeaar it was Bobo bobo bobo. Granthams D lost the SECCG and a chance at a posssible NC. Period! And still a lot of UGA fans blamed Bobo..... I'm still a Grantham fan, but this secondary better get better or lakatos needs to go. Also love Richt and I'm very thankful he's a Dawg!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

Bobo could tell the other team the play and still have the same numbers with the talent we have. 

The defense is very similar to the falcons. Bend don't break. We are working with a harbor freight quality bungee.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 13, 2013)

SEC defenses as a whole have taken a step back this year, while the offenses have improved.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> Bobo could tell the other team the play and still have the same numbers with the talent we have.
> 
> The defense is very similar to the falcons. Bend don't break. We are working with a harbor freight quality bungee.



Martinzez and Van Gorder, to a point used bend don't break defenses.  What Grantham's defense is hope the other team's offense makes a mistake or we get broken on every play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Martinzez and Van Gorder, to a point used bend don't break defenses.  What Grantham's defense is hope the other team's offense makes a mistake or we get broken on every play.



Yep no Zone for this group if there was they would be out of position.....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2013)

If putting a D together is supposed to be easier than putting an O together, what's our major malfunction? We used to put a Junkyard Dawg D on the field every year. They always kept us in the game so we had a chance to win at the end of the game. We have had no defense to speak of for 2 years in a row now and the problem isn't talent. Just sayin'.......


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2013)

elfiii said:


> If putting a D together is supposed to be easier than putting an O together, what's our major malfunction? We used to put a Junkyard Dawg D on the field every year. They always kept us in the game so we had a chance to win at the end of the game. We have had no defense to speak of for 2 years in a row now and the problem isn't talent. Just sayin'.......



with all due respect, UGA's D has been sub par for almost a decade


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> with all due respect, UGA's D has been sub par for almost a decade



Certainly during the Martinez years. Looks like his ghost is still hanging around the locker room.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> The Bear but he has passed on to the other side......




don't tell the Bama fans he's dead.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> When did UGA become the Notre Dame of the south? Why do some folks think that it is their right or common place to belong in the NC picture year in and year out? The state of Georgia has produced quality football players for 100 years but has never been a yearly player in the NC conversation with the exception of a 3 year span when you had the greatest runningback the world has seen. Other than that, what have they got? Why are you entitled to getting an invite to "the dance"? Dooley coached 25 years and only won more than 7 games in half of those years. Richt has eclipsed the 8 game mark every year but one and already has more 10 win seasons than Dooley. If Mark Richt had a Herchel on some of his teams I guarantee you ya'll would have been "dancing" at the NCG.
> 
> I still say he is the best coach Georgia has ever had! And he is a great man to boot! Herschel Walkers unfortunately don't grow on trees. As a BAMA fan I remember when we ran Gene Stallings out of town because we were no longer happy with 10 win seasons or just winning the SEC west anymore. Then the circus came to Tuscaloosa for a decade!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 15, 2013)

What does UGA need next year......Van Gorder as DC.  Van Gorder and the rest of the Jets' coaches will be available shortly after Christmas.  He's the best DC we've had in the last quarter century, Adams is gone so there shouldn't be any behind the scenes issues and UGA is now paying the DC the kind of money Van Gorder was wanting when he left town.  I've seen enough of Grantham's defenses to last me a lifetime.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

The only thing I am sure of next year (barring an injury) is Mason will be the QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2013)

ddavis1120 said:


> What does UGA need next year......Van Gorder as DC.  Van Gorder and the rest of the Jets' coaches will be available shortly after Christmas.  He's the best DC we've had in the last quarter century, Adams is gone so there shouldn't be any behind the scenes issues and UGA is now paying the DC the kind of money Van Gorder was wanting when he left town.  I've seen enough of Grantham's defenses to last me a lifetime.


No thanks Van Gorder isnt the answer plus the college O's have changed a lot since he was here. Minus  his 1 year in Aubarn....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2013)

Wish someone would tell me who the best DC is out there right now, Seriouly I dont know who it is, Bama's defense looks good, but A&M put 40 + on them. Is defense going out of college football and if so is it due to some of the new rules.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2013)

FootLongDawg said:


> The only thing I am sure of next year (barring an injury) is Mason will be the QB.



MAYBE....JUST MAYBE....he can channel his inner Tee Martin.....taking over after UT's best QB ever.....Mason will be taking over after UGA's best QB ever.


----------



## birddog52 (Oct 22, 2013)

No bobo got to gogo richt too! Get hershal walker as ther pt coach get them in shape and all new coaching staff all around ( derrick dooley) watch him& vince put a time back together at uga


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2013)

birddog52 said:


> No bobo got to gogo richt too! Get hershal walker as ther pt coach get them in shape and all new coaching staff all around ( derrick dooley) watch him& vince put a time back together at uga



hope your joking, cause that right there is funny....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2013)

nickel back said:


> hope your joking, cause that right there is funny....



I was thinking of a different, less tasteful phrase.


----------



## K80 (Dec 7, 2013)

What Ga needs to do is go after MSU DC and offer handsome bonus if he can bring UGA's up to the #1 D in the country...


----------



## K80 (Jan 13, 2014)

K80 said:


> A new DC
> 
> And an special teams coach.





K80 said:


> What Ga needs to do is go after MSU DC and offer handsome bonus if he can bring UGA's up to the #1 D in the country...



MR, I hope you are taking notes....

I don't guess Kirby would be bad other than several Saban's guys haven't done so well after leaving his side...  That would be UGA's luck with Smart. Because of that Smart is my number two pic.


----------

